
OVH scales up in North America - julien_c
https://www.ovh.com/us/a1952.inauguration-new-headquarters-ovh-montreal
======
ck2
bad karma perhaps, they just suffered a major outage

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10494475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10494475)

------
geostyx
The entire BHS DC is down due to a single fiber cut.

